# Nuts!



## debodun (Nov 12, 2016)

Why are nuts so expensive? I looked at a small cellophane package of pecans in the Dollar General store and they were $3.99 and there were about 8 halves in the package. The same with walnuts, same price but there were a few more pieces in the package. Even Job Lots has them for slightly less per unit packaging, but they have large containers which I wouldn't be able to use - 12 oz. for $12.99. Where are the least expensive nuts?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 12, 2016)

Try the local Aldi store, that is where I usually buy mine.

Also not sure what you are making but consider using cheaper nuts in the recipe or leaving them out.

You can make a decent pecan pie using oatmeal, peanuts or walnuts instead of pecans.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2016)

I don't know where they are, but I've also wondered why they are so expensive. Pecans and pistachios especially. Macadamias, too.

Maybe it's the labor intensive process to get them out of their shells that drives the price?

Costco would be my guess for the least expensive per pound, but too large a quantity. I know walnuts freeze very well but I don't know about others.

Walnuts at 12 oz. for $12.99 is not right! You'd get them for far less in the grocery store. My local Shop-Rite supermarket has 10 oz for $3.49!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 12, 2016)

I buy most of my nuts at Sam's Club or Costco. They seem to have the best prices. 

The drought in California caused high water prices which had an effect for those nuts grown there. The good news is that more rain is expected this year.  Also, a lot more nuts are going to places like China which increases the demand.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2016)

We buy our nuts at Costco too, almonds, macadamias and pistachios.  Still pricey but better than the regular supermarkets.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 12, 2016)

Another thought is the local Wegman's bulk foods department.  The nuts will be a substantially higher price per pound but you can measure out exactly what you need so it may be cheaper in the long run than buying a larger bag that contains more than you need.


----------



## nvtribefan (Nov 14, 2016)

I love nuts and use all sorts of them daily!  I buy shelled raw brazils, hazelnuts, and peanuts in bulk at WinCo.  Raw whole almonds, pecans, and walnuts in the 2-3 pound bags at Costco.  Roasted, salted Marcona almonds, pistachios,  and cashews at Costco.  Raw macadamias when and where I find them.  One reason they are expensive is that we have been experiencing a major drought in the west for some years.  Almonds in particular are water intensive.

Oh, and yes, you can and should freeze them so they don't become rancid. My nuts and grains live in my refrigerator and freezer.

Peanuts, which are not really nuts, are probably the cheapest.  I'd guess English walnuts are the least expensive tree nuts in the U.S.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2016)

I love nuts.  I was wondering why they were so expensive so thanks for letting me know why.  Pecans are my favorite.  I can't buy them, though, I tend to eat way too many at a time and that ruins my diet.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2016)

I bought premium nuts to send to Philly for Xmas. Way more expensive than the bulk ones I normally buy. The cashews in particular are calling my name. "Eat me, nuts are bad for men, they make them weak...." hmm, maybe so, but if I indulge I will be going around singing "baby got butt."


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 18, 2016)

nvtribefan said:


> Oh, and yes, you can and should freeze them so they don't become rancid. My nuts and grains live in my refrigerator and freezer.



I had most of a 3 pound bag of walnuts go rancid in about 3 weeks. I had them stored in a Lock and Lock container which will normally keep them fresh for months. I wondered if they might have sat in the store too long before I bought them? So now I keep them in the frig. We usually go through them pretty fast. I didn't know you could freeze nuts. Does it change the texture at all?


----------



## Pappy (Nov 19, 2016)

Cashew lover here. Would eat them everyday if they weren't so darn pricey. Got to be the salted kind, which I really don't need the extra salt.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 19, 2016)

I like to buy small pecan pieces from a company in south GA. This year, 3 lbs. freshly harvested cost $51, delivered. So I went to Aldi and bought the same thing for $24. I know they are last year's crop and were frozen, but realistically they are going into baked goods and no one will be able to tell. Heck, I probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference myself.


----------



## nvtribefan (Nov 22, 2016)

BlondieBoomer said:


> I had most of a 3 pound bag of walnuts go rancid in about 3 weeks. I had them stored in a Lock and Lock container which will normally keep them fresh for months. I wondered if they might have sat in the store too long before I bought them? So now I keep them in the frig. We usually go through them pretty fast. I didn't know you could freeze nuts. Does it change the texture at all?



Freezing does not change the texture at all.  If you had nuts go rancid in 3 weeks, they were probably from the prior year's harvest.  If they came from Costco, you can always return them.  I also freeze my pumpkin, poppy, and other seeds.


----------



## Kitties (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm just jealous people can eat nuts. I can't anymore, they are too hard on my stomach.

I don't really look at prices but they don't seem extraordinary such as at Trader Joe's. But then some nuts are also grown in California where I live.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 25, 2016)

Full upper denture and the PayDay bars would go in the blender, I feel you Kitties.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 1, 2016)

I buy Kroger brand peanuts in the cans.  Price is reasonable.  I mix a can of 'Hot & Spicy" with a can of "Unsalted".  Those will last me about 2 weeks.
This past weekend, my wife picked up a bag of Jalapeno Cashews on sale.  I mixed those in with my peanuts and they are quite tasty.  Wife goes through lots of cashews.  She just read an article where cashews are an anti-depressant.  Don't know why she would be concerned about depression after living with me for 50+ years.........  :>)


----------

